# Topless Cycling



## marzjennings (20 May 2013)

So the weather this weekend was warm, up in the low 30s and I went out for a ride without a top. I often run with just a pair of shorts and see other runners (male only) doing the same and thought why not on the bike.

My thinking was that with exposed flesh I'd keep a bit cooler and it did seem to make a difference. Kind of nice to feel the odd breeze across my shoulders and beer belly. 

Any reason why one shouldn't ride topless? Has any one else done the same?

(apologies for posting the post some folks would have wanted)


----------



## Cubist (20 May 2013)

Sunburn?
Were you wearing bibshorts? 
Moral outrage? 
Excessively hairy?
Comedy nipples? 

Sorry, but I can't think of a practical reason.


----------



## mcshroom (20 May 2013)

But how are you going to develop proper cyclist tan lines?


----------



## s7ephanie (20 May 2013)

Not fair i can't ride topless !!! me boobs will get caught up in the chain


----------



## redcard (20 May 2013)

marzjennings said:


> Any reason why one shouldn't ride topless?



Self-respect?


----------



## MossCommuter (20 May 2013)

There may be no reason at all why you should not ride without a shirt on. For me, on the other hand, the reasons are manifold.


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2013)

The belly


----------



## AndyRM (20 May 2013)

I've taken my shirt off when it's been properly hot. Nowt wrong with it unless you're in a race which forbids nudity.


----------



## hopless500 (20 May 2013)




----------



## marzjennings (20 May 2013)

redcard said:


> Self-respect?


 

Self respect was discarded when I turned 40 and persisted to wear lyrca.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 May 2013)

fossyant said:


> The belly


 Agreed, the aerobelly is not as well supported as it once was ....


----------



## the_bing (21 May 2013)

i could only justify running or cycling topless if i was proper buff so it would give ladies something to look at.

But i'm not.

So i don't.

Jersey with full length zip. Thats me lot.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 May 2013)

Bees in the belly button ?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 May 2013)

wind chapped or sunburnt nipples  - no thank you.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 May 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> wind chapped or sunburnt nipples  - no thank you.



Oh, I'm so tempted by the old "I'll have to numb them first" gag's punchline....

GC


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 May 2013)

Dunno, a sweaty in the nude beer belly on a bike?
You're in the USA, yes? Anything goes there


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 May 2013)

fat airborne insects thwacking at speed into acres of exposed flesh. Not for me.


----------



## VamP (22 May 2013)

This thread needs an exclusion zone.


----------



## mickle (22 May 2013)

AndyRM said:


> I've taken my shirt off when it's been properly hot. Nowt wrong with it unless you're in a race which forbids nudity.


Hold on.... _there are races which allow nudity_?!?? Why wasn't I made aware of this?


----------



## AndyRM (22 May 2013)

mickle said:


> Hold on.... _there are races which allow nudity_?!?? Why wasn't I made aware of this?


 
I may have dreamt them, sadly.


----------



## oldroadman (22 May 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> Not fair i can't ride topless !!! me boobs will get caught up in the chain


 Now there's an image.....it is in France, though.


----------



## marzjennings (22 May 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Dunno, a sweaty in the nude beer belly on a bike?
> You're in the USA, yes? Anything goes there


 
'Sweaty nude beer belly'!! You've seen me out riding then.

And yes, anything goes, I think it's in their constitution, the right to bare arms and belly and moobs.


----------



## matthat (22 May 2013)

I feel an @Fnaar moment coming on!!


----------



## Fnaar (22 May 2013)

I would have done (and no doubt I did) when I was younger, but ...er.... things didn't wobble then like they do now


----------



## akb (23 May 2013)

This post stinks of "ner ner ner ner ner, we have sun!"


----------



## MossCommuter (23 May 2013)

akb said:


> This post stinks of "ner ner ner ner ner, we have sun!"


 
You have identified only one of my reasons


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 May 2013)

No dear, you're mistaken... this isn't a beer belly, it's a fuel tank for a _luuurv_ machine!


GC


----------



## SquareDaff (23 May 2013)

I've no problems with topless cycling. What I have a problem with is following someone whos lycra has worn so thin you can see their hairy butt!! 

PS. Bets taken on how long before someone says "... and that's just the women!"


----------



## Licramite (23 May 2013)

yes some girls haven't figured out the difference between jeggins and tights , I was following one the other day , - for ages.

I never cycle topless , I think of all that bare skin exposed to the suns rays , I always wear my helmet instead.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 May 2013)

marzjennings said:


> Any reason why one shouldn't ride topless?



Imagine the roadrash for a start!!



s7ephanie said:


> Not fair i can't ride topless !!! me boobs will get caught up in the chain





oldroadman said:


> Now there's an image.....it is in France, though.



Actually, I read s7eph's post with a Sarah Milliken type accent! 

'Me Boobs'

How more Geordie can you get??


----------



## s7ephanie (24 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Imagine the roadrash for a start!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually very posh LOL i come from Kent


----------



## BigonaBianchi (24 May 2013)

I rode in just lycra shorts across most of france...also across Colorado,Kansas, Missouri, Illinois, Kentucky and virginia....the only 'attention' I received though was from mosquitos


----------



## Davidc (24 May 2013)

Topless would be too big a target for biting insects. At least double the area it was 40 years ago.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (24 May 2013)

redcard said:


> Self-respect?


 
Is this a joke?


----------



## RiflemanSmith (24 May 2013)

I ride with my top off all the time when it is sunny, I have always been the same as soon as there is sunshine the shorts come out and the top comes off.


----------



## e-rider (24 May 2013)

if you were to crash, a top layer would provide some protection against skin loss


----------



## RiflemanSmith (24 May 2013)

e-rider said:


> if you were to crash, a top layer would provide some protection against skin loss


 
So it's okay to go in shorts and have bare legs and it is okay to wear a vest and have bare arms but not a top?
Unless you wear jeans or motor bike leathers you will more than likely get road rash if you come off.
I never used to wear leathers on my Ninja doing 170 mph so I am not going to worry about it on a pushbike.
The other day I was doing a down hill descent in just a pair of shorts, lost it bounced down the hill and ended up in patch of stinging nettles.


----------



## e-rider (24 May 2013)

RiflemanSmith said:


> So it's okay to go in shorts and have bare legs and it is okay to wear a vest and have bare arms but not a top?
> Unless you wear jeans or motor bike leathers you will more than likely get road rash if you come off.
> I never used to wear leathers on my Ninja doing 170 mph so I am not going to worry about it on a pushbike.
> The other day I was doing a down hill descent in just a pair of shorts, lost it bounced down the hill and ended up in patch of stinging nettles.


I was just making a point in response to the OP - what you do is up to you! I hope that 170 mph was on a track and not a dual carriageway!


----------



## Licramite (24 May 2013)

I must admit I don't go topless or bottomless (as in shorts) for most of my rides as this time of year the trails are getting nice and overgrown and most of the stuff , sting , cut, snag and bite. -

I've yet to have a day warm enough this year to tempt me to flashing my manboobs. - but if its hot enough on the road I would - (god I don't know what he's wearing but it needs ironing !)

I've seen the result of people coming off from motorbikes in just tea shirts and shorts - painfull - (and that was just to look at it !) Dumb idea not to wear leathers on a bike , pusbikes don't go fast enough generally to sandpaper a body to the bone. -


----------



## PeteXXX (25 May 2013)

I have a pic of what can happen to a lady if she falls off when topless cycling but I don't know if I could post it on this forum...
If a Mod wants me to send it to them so they they can check it out for suitability, let me know!!


----------



## surfdude (26 May 2013)

i tried it once but got dirt in my nipple rings


----------



## cyberknight (27 May 2013)

surfdude said:


> i tried it once but got dirt in my nipple rings


----------



## Motozulu (27 May 2013)

If you are as rubbish a rider as me then not only a top but knee pads and elbow pads are also a must.


----------



## Licramite (30 May 2013)

yes I had a good demostration of what even a thin layer of licra can do this weekend, riding over a speed bump onto a change of surface from concrete to gravel and change of camber my bike slid out from under me , knee and forarm got heavily sandpapered but my shoulder and hip under licra - which didn't tear to my suprise - bruised, scrapped but didn,t break the skin.
Scraps healing fine but my shoulder and ribs hurts like buggery.


----------



## Friz (5 Jun 2013)

This thread, although a week old, makes me want to ride topless...


----------



## Licramite (5 Jun 2013)

still to cold for me.
but with a cracked collar bone and two cracked ribs I'm taking it easy for a bit.


----------

